# New to the website and I have a question!



## Flowerintheice (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I plan to move to UAE inshaallah to work, and I got an email from an institution that said they revised my application and found it 'satisfactory', and that they will send me soon an 'employment letter', as quoted. Does this mean am given an offer, and this is an offer letter?

Thanks


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Flowerintheice said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I plan to move to UAE inshaallah to work, and I got an email from an institution that said they revised my application and found it 'satisfactory', and that they will send me soon an 'employment letter', as quoted. Does this mean am given an offer, and this is an offer letter?
> 
> Thanks



You need to ask the company. We could all give you diffrent answers. sound promising though. Good luck.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're having a laugh, if it's an offer they'll say so...

Did they ask for any $$$ to "process" your claim.....


----------



## Flowerintheice (Dec 18, 2008)

*An ambiguous reply*

Hi,

Your answer is somehow ambiguous.




Andy Capp said:


> You're having a laugh, if it's an offer they'll say so...
> 
> Did they ask for any $$$ to "process" your claim.....


----------



## Flowerintheice (Dec 18, 2008)

*Thanks Big Dave*



bigdave said:


> You need to ask the company. We could all give you diffrent answers. sound promising though. Good luck.


Thank you Big Dave.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Flowerintheice said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your answer is somehow ambiguous.


Andy is saying that no, its not an offer letter. If it was an offer letter it would say on there it was or they would have told you it was.

Then he asked if this company was asking for money to get you a job over here. There seems to be a bunch of campanies that tell people they have jobs for them but they have to pay a certain ammount of money to get this job and there really isnt a job for them. A Scam. So just be careful.

Again good luck


----------



## Flowerintheice (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hi Big Dave*



bigdave said:


> Andy is saying that no, its not an offer letter. If it was an offer letter it would say on there it was or they would have told you it was.
> 
> Then he asked if this company was asking for money to get you a job over here. There seems to be a bunch of campanies that tell people they have jobs for them but they have to pay a certain ammount of money to get this job and there really isnt a job for them. A Scam. So just be careful.
> 
> Again good luck


Thanks for your interpretational endeavors!

Actually, it's a respectable governmental body, not a company. The director said he is satisfied with my application that he reviewed and that he is to send me an employment letter. He mentioned contract details too.

Many thanks


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

sounds good then. good luck


----------



## Flowerintheice (Dec 18, 2008)

*Thank you*



becks said:


> sounds good then. good luck


Thank you


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally prefer written communication especially when it has to do with business (job). So what ever one get as verbal communication; it is worth asking for a confirmation via email and fax to be able to read between the lines and verify that things are genuine


----------



## Flowerintheice (Dec 18, 2008)

ahmad_quran said:


> I personally prefer written communication especially when it has to do with business (job). So what ever one get as verbal communication; it is worth asking for a confirmation via email and fax to be able to read between the lines and verify that things are genuine


Hi Ahmad,

Were you trying to answer my question?!

Thank you

The communication between me and the institution in UAE was by email

Regards


----------

